
Show HN: Into-Docker – Never write another Dockerfile - xscys
https://github.com/into-docker/into-docker
======
xscys
I finally released my little Clojure/Docker/GraalVM CLI tool that makes use of
special pre-packaged environments to enable minimal-configuration builds for
common build tooling or frameworks. Check out the release notes [1]!

I've created the following builder images to illustrate usage and to tackle my
own most common use cases [2] [3] [4].

I'd be super-grateful for any feedback!

[1] [https://github.com/into-docker/into-
docker/releases/tag/v1.0...](https://github.com/into-docker/into-
docker/releases/tag/v1.0.0) [2]
[https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/intodocker/clojure](https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/intodocker/clojure)
[3]
[https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/intodocker/create-r...](https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/intodocker/create-
react-app) [4]
[https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/intodocker/clojure-...](https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/intodocker/clojure-
graalvm)

